# Betta Pixels! ( Free :D )



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I love doing pixel art and I really enjoyed throwing together the little Gallifrey that I have my signature last night, so I thought I would offer to do a few more. I tend to be kind of flighty at times, so they'll be free, on the condition I may never get to them. I'm certainly going to try though! If I get any tonight I'll try to do at least one because I find pixel art really relaxing.  

I'll make a list of fishies I need to do here, but there won't be an official slots. If I do a whole bunch I may put up a little tip jar too, so you guys can leave donations if you like your mini-fish. We'll see, though! I'm not that worried about it right now. 

Please post as clear photos of your fish as you can and also let me know what type of betta it is so I can make sure to get the fin shapes correct. 

To Do List:

~~~

Finished List:

~~~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd be happy to trade some art if you would be able to do Kheiyw, my male Mahachai.


:-D


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Skyewillow, I did Kheiyw for you! I hope I did alright! He was really hard to pixel because of all of his pretty iridescence. Here's a version with and without a name:

















I hope you like him! I feel like he came out pretty well.  I had never seen a Mahachai before, they're so cool!

Edit: Oh, I almost forgot! You're welcome to draw Gallifrey for me if you'd like, but you don't have to.  Pixel fishies are free!


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Could do Yuki?


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Midori said:


> Could do Yuki?


Is he(?) a Veiltail? :3 I'm still pretty bad at identifying them. I want to make sure I get the fins right! <3


----------



## Year of the Betta (Aug 27, 2013)

Ooo this is cool! Can you please do a pixel art of my Sushi? He's a dragonscale plakat. I'd appreciate it so much!


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes he is a veil tail! Though with very large flashy fins he isn't a fan of getting his photo taken. He hides lots from the camera sadly. His top dorsal fin and tail are rather large for veil tail but clamps both down when I try and take photos. x_x


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Year of the Betta, I did Sushi for you!  I remembered seeing him around the forums. I hope you like him! He made me smile while I was working--he looks very grumpy in his photo but I love it!










Midori, I'll try to do Yuki tomorrow evening! :3 I just did Sushi first because I was waiting to hear back from you about your boy.


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Could you do my baby Wrigley? He's a crowntail. Love the art btw. C; I have a drawing tablet for my laptop with a little dust on it, so I'll try and do yours after my classes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

RainbowsHaven said:


> Skyewillow, I did Kheiyw for you! I hope I did alright! He was really hard to pixel because of all of his pretty iridescence. Here's a version with and without a name:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did an amazing job! Thank you!
I showed my fiance, and he said your pixel version looks just like the photo. :-D

I'll be drawing Gallifrey later on, if you want to send a couple of photos for reference, that'd be great. ^_^


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

OOO how about my Gary? He's a young CT
His body is a dark almost black color but in the light you can see he has blu-ish scales towards his dorsal.. and the fins are blu-ish purple and red


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

If you want you could do Ellis he's a plakat elephant ear he's all blue apart from his head and he has tiny bits of red in his fins and he has yellowy orange eyes.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can you please do Humphrey? He's my precious baby.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my Princess George if you could do him for me I would be very greatful!


----------



## TurtleBarb (May 9, 2013)

Would you be able to do my Asta from the lower right picture? Would it be possible to make it so he's not flaring? I have no idea how pixel art is made. No worries if you can't.


----------



## Year of the Betta (Aug 27, 2013)

THANKS SOOO MUCH! It looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow I have been looking for something like these for Peeta or Chester! If you have time I would love one of either Peeta or Chester, you can pick.
Peeta:








Chester:


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Midori said:


> Yes he is a veil tail! Though with very large flashy fins he isn't a fan of getting his photo taken. He hides lots from the camera sadly. His top dorsal fin and tail are rather large for veil tail but clamps both down when I try and take photos. x_x


As promised, I got to Yuki tonight! Hopefully he looks okay--I tried to give him a bigger tail and dorsal fin, although I was iffy on the actual shapes since you can't see too well from the photo. I tried to get all the other little details I saw right to make up for it, though!

















*On a side note, does anyone know how I can edit my first post to put all the done fish there? My edit button disappeared before I had even finished any!*​


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

IndigoChild311 said:


> Can you please do Humphrey? He's my precious baby.


Sure!  What type of Betta is he?



peachii said:


> This is my Princess George if you could do him for me I would be very greatful!


He's very pretty! Is he a halfmoon rosetail?



TurtleBarb said:


> Would you be able to do my Asta from the lower right picture? Would it be possible to make it so he's not flaring? I have no idea how pixel art is made. No worries if you can't.


What a gorgeous boy!  That's no problem, it would actually be harder to draw him flaring than not flaring. I'll just smooth out the area around his face and it won't look like he's flaring! ;-)



PeetaTheBetta said:


> Wow I have been looking for something like these for Peeta or Chester! If you have time I would love one of either Peeta or Chester, you can pick.


When I get to you, I'm happy to do both.  I don't mind doing multiple fish, I just don't want someone with 18 fish to ask me to do all of them, haha.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Princess George is a halfmoon rosetail i believe, or at least an over halfmoon.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Could you do Chip? He is a black/blue veil tail.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This site doesn't allow you to edit posts after a very short time. So no way to add to it after a few minutes. No idea why they have it like that, first forum I have ever seen that locks you from editing your own posts.


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

RainbowsHaven said:


> As promised, I got to Yuki tonight! Hopefully he looks okay--I tried to give him a bigger tail and dorsal fin, although I was iffy on the actual shapes since you can't see too well from the photo. I tried to get all the other little details I saw right to make up for it, though!


You did a great job thank you so much! It looks like you did him from a photo where he wasn't clamping his fins!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can you do Q-Tip
I THINK he is a plakat?
Here are 2 pictures
the second one lighting is bad, but that shows more of him but the first one is clearer


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

oh my fish is also dragonscale and an elephant ear


----------



## Fortissimo (Aug 26, 2013)

*My Bettas*

Can you make my past two bettas? 

This one is named "Azula" for two reasons. He flickered between blue and green and more often than not I saw the blue even though the pictures all show him green. I later realized that he was definitely a fighter so his second reason was because of Avatar Last Air Bender. Anyway he was "king" sized and without further blabbing I give you Azula:









Then there was Fortissimo, my beautiful crowntail I saved from the untreated water centerpiece of a banquet I went to. We nicknamed him "Baby" because he was smaller than Azula as well as the shortened "Forte". If you don't know already, Fortissimo Is an italian music term meaning loud and he definitely liked to tell everyone how he thought he was the most pretty thing in the world. (Can't agree though, I have a dwarf gourami in another tank thinking the same thing). Here he is (excuse the water marks):








He usually flares though.

Thank You SO MUCH! I really can't wait to see them in little Pixel Fish!


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's one of my males. He has a stronger green/blue iridescence than the photo shows. Take your time and thanks for doing all this.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Would you do Perry for me please?


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

Can you do Augustus for me please? He is a bright red veil tail with pineapple-type scales near his anal fin (sadly, that doesn't show up in pictures).


----------



## TurtleBarb (May 9, 2013)

TurtleBarb said:


> Would you be able to do my Asta from the lower right picture? Would it be possible to make it so he's not flaring? I have no idea how pixel art is made. No worries if you can't.


I just wanted to clarify what I meant by looking like he's not flaring: I meant can you make his gill cover look normal as if it's not extended. His fins look fabulous in this pic.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was wondering if you could do my new rescue, Minnow?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

also, his fins are a red/purple with blue.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Sep 5, 2013)

peachii said:


> This site doesn't allow you to edit posts after a very short time. So no way to add to it after a few minutes. No idea why they have it like that, first forum I have ever seen that locks you from editing your own posts.


All the petrified.com forms disable editing after 24 hours. It's really annoying >_<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Sep 5, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> All the petrified.com forms disable editing after 24 hours. It's really annoying >_<
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I meant pet guide lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

Is there any chance you can do Steel? He's a Halfmoon.. and the lines on his tail are steel blue (i know they look a little white) as well as that patch on his back. The tip top of his dorsal fin is white. Everything else in the photo looks as is


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

can you do malibu


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

OmGallifrey! These are so adorable! <3


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Could i get one done of Mr. Milton please :-D
Hes basically white with a tiny dash of pink through his tail, easy! :lol:


----------



## caltha (Sep 11, 2013)

I would appreciate it so much if you could make one of my veilteil, Artie. Thanks a lot


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello. I'm not expecting anything, but I thought if I never post & request a pixel, then I'm guaranteed NOT to get one. If that makes sense. 

Anyways, I have four bettas. I'm going to post the pictures in order from the one I want the most to least. If you could get to all four that would be great. But if I just get one I'll be happy.

I think it's great when people offer to do this. Thank you.

Now without further ado:

Indigo








Wisp








Rain








Queenie


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

These are so amazing O_O

Maybe mine?

Confetti:


















Saturn:


----------

